# Game #30; Denver Nuggets @ LA Lakers



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Game # 30*
*Denver* *Nuggets* (16-13, 7-6 on road) @ *Los Angeles Lakers*(21-11, 14-4 @ home)
*January 5th, 2007*​
Last 3 games:

Nuggets;

vs. Philadelphia 76ers L 97-108
vs. Dallas Mavericks L 89-85
@ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets L 99-89


Lakers;

@ Sacramento Kings W 132-128
vs. Philadelphia 76ers W 104-94
@ Charlotte Bobcats L 124-133

*
Score Prediction Game*


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This isn't a must win, but its close. The Nuggets blew their easiest stretch of the season, and are about to go into one of their hardest. They need to beat the teams who aren't as good, and the lakers are injured.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight. AI vs Kobe should be fun.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AI vs Kobe...i would predict a win since we are at home but we dont play very well against sub par teams


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> AI vs Kobe...i would predict a win since we are at home but we dont play very well against sub par teams


Nuggets aren't a sub-par team, even if they're missing Melo & Smith right now...they're still a good team.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i think we might win this one,, the lakers coming off an OT match at sacramento i think they will be tired and having 2 days off, i think we might win it


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

We've had a couple days rest, LA's coming off a back to back. Nuggets better bring some energy early, all I can say.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i have a good feeling about todays game


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

it's not gonna be on TV again 

I guess someone will just have to update for us then


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> it's not gonna be on TV again
> 
> I guess someone will just have to update for us then


Maybe in the fourth quarter.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

ill update like every couple of minutes


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

tipoff should be now


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

not a good start,, 15-6,, 8:48 left

I cant believe it Kobe has dished out 6 assists already and it has only been 3 and a bit minutes!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

17-6 Lakers. Nuggets are playing some horrible defense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh boy. This isn't looking good. You have a host of players getting a once in a lifetime opportunity, and a superstar on a new team. How can they lack motivation this badly?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

21-6, 10-10 fg by lakers


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

diawara hits a three, finally, and ANOTHER lay-up by the lakers. I don't care if Smith and Anthony are out, they're not going to help this much on defense. 23-9, lakers, 11-11fg.

and they finally missed.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

29-13 lakers, who are 13-14 from the floor.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

go on guys


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

down by 12,, 2:39 left


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

they've cut the lead to 7

nice to see them wake up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Within 7 with at the end of the first. If not for some crazy **** ups by Kleiza, they'd be even closer. Nice comeback, it just shouldn't have been neccessary.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

28-35 end of the 1st,,,, down by 7

Camby has 6 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists
Kleiza has 4 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists
Nene has 6 points, 3 rebounds
Iverson has 3 points, 2 assists

Hopefully we can grab the lead this quarter it was a good end to the quarter


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Who told Camby he could shoot?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

lakers, 43-30


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nuggets just aren't playing good consistently, its stressful. Another 3 for the lakers. 46-34 lakers


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm starting to think that Boykins is a better player than Iverson.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We are just getting ran out of the arena tonight fellas. Cant wait til the suspensions are over we need the scoring and its showing big time right now.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

what happened to the updates?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver is down 102-81 with 25.3 seconds left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we are playing sooo sooo sooo bad!!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we need to outscore them by 24 this quarter, doubt its going to happen


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

****, we're gonna lose this one again


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad I left my house after the first quarter. They were fun to watch the first couple games after AI's arrival, now it's just painful to watch.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i wonder if iverson still wants to play with the nuggets, losing like 4 in a row now or soemething


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

melo4life said:


> i wonder if iverson still wants to play with the nuggets, losing like 4 in a row now or soemething


it will all change when melo and jr come back...jus be patient


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i know i should be patient, it just gets really annoying losing games that i think we could win, like the philly one we shoudl've, mavs one we should've held onto, just get frustrating


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The nuggets really ****ed this one up. It was a complete lackluster effort on the defensive side.


----------

